# DDR4-2400 vs. DDR4-2133 ???



## RenaGTX (10. Mai 2015)

Hey mal ne Frage, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen? 

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich ein MSI X99 Mainboard geholt, i7 5930K Prozessor und 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Ursprünglich waren das 4 Stück x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix  Sport DDR4-2400 . Das System fuhr aber nach der Installation der Treiber nicht mehr hoch. 

Die Internetseite, auf der er bestellt hat meinte, es war ihr Fehler, die Marke Crucial wäre manchmal mit dem Mainboard inkompatibel. 

Nun haben sie einen Corsiar Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut, und zwar 8 Stück x 4 GB Corsair Value DDR4-2133 . 

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob es sein kann, dass sie etwas Minderwertigeres eingebaut haben? Ich weiß ja nicht ob es grundsätzlich nen Unterschied macht, ob man 4 oder 8 Riegel einbaut, aber er hat DDR4-2400 bezahlt und jetzt DDR4-2133 drin. Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2015)

Der Unterschied macht den Kohl nicht fett. Allerdings beraubt es ihn natürlich jetzt aller Update-Möglichkeiten. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist 2400er CL15 nicht unbedingt schneller als 2133er CL11
Mir persönlich wäre ein stabiles System wichtiger als die 133Mhz Unterschied. Aber das muss der Kollege mit sich selbst klar machen.
Wenn er 2400er bezahlt hat, und das 2133er deutlich billiger ist, dann würde ich da auch rumeiern. Wenn es genau so viel kostet, dann ist es wohl okey, oder nicht?
Mir persönlich wären 8GB-Riegel aber lieber.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Mai 2015)

hä? wenn die was anderes einbauen müssen die natürlich die Differenz erstatten!Selbst wenns nur 10Cent wären


----------



## TheOnLY (10. Mai 2015)

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob er einefach nur 32 GB DDR4 RAM bestellt hat oder genau die genutzen Riegel oder zumindest 4*8GB Riegel

Ich würde 2133 mit CL11 den 2400 mit CL 15 vorziehen, aber lieber nur 4 der 8 RAM-Bänke belegt haben


----------



## RenaGTX (10. Mai 2015)

ja bestellt wurden   4 Stück 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400, CL 16

und drin sind jetzt  8 Stück 4 GB Corsair Value DDR4-2133, CL 15

angeblich weil die Marke Crucial manchmal mit dem MSI X99S Gaming 9 ACK inkompatibel ist. Stimmt das überhaupt mit der Inkompatibilität? Weiß da jemand was darüber?

Kann mir jemand bitte den Preisunterschied sagen? Ich blick da nicht ganz durch...


----------



## RenaGTX (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn's an der Marke lag, hätte man dann nicht einfach  4 Stück 8GB  DDR4-2400, CL 16  , also das gleiche, von Corsair nehmen können? Warum jetzt ganz was anderes? Ist das irgendwie gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

RenaGTX schrieb:


> ja bestellt wurden   4 Stück 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400, CL 16
> 
> und drin sind jetzt  8 Stück 4 GB Corsair Value DDR4-2133, CL 15



Völlig egal wie groß der Unterschied ist - das ist ein Mangel am gekauften Produkt und du hast Anspruch auf Nachbesserung.


Ums technisch zu beantworten: Der Performanceunterschied zwischen den beiden RAM-Modulen ist effektiv Null. Ich würde aber 4 größere Module wie bestellt bevorzugen einfach weil die es erlauben später nachzurüsten (auch wenn das unwahrscheinlich ist ), aktuell ist bei dir ja dann alles belegt.

Hier hat der Verkäufer einfach Geld gespart und hofft dass es nicht auffällt. Langsamere und kleinere Module zu verbauen ohne was zu sagen? Sorry aber das ist Nepp.


----------



## RenaGTX (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn man später nachrüsten will und keinen Platz mehr zum dazustecken hat, müsste man dann alle 8 Riegel wegwerfen und größere reinmachen? Tut mir leid, wenn ich so blöd frage, aber ist das deswegen ein Problem weil man dann unnötig höhere Kosten hat, oder müsste man das ganze System dann auch neu einrichten oder hat das damit nichts zu tun?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Mai 2015)

Du musst halt dann so viele Riegel raustun wie du erneuern willst. System muss beim RAM Tausch aber nicht neu eingerichtet werden.
Aber 8 4 GB Riegel ist natürlich schon irgendwie doof.
Da wären 4 8 GB Riegel viel besser.


----------



## RenaGTX (10. Mai 2015)

Harmoniert das System dann wenn man später nur einige Riegel durch größere ersetzt oder sollten immer alle die gleiche Größe haben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Theoretisch geht beides. Sinnvoll ist das aber nicht immer bzw. kommt auf die genauen Umstände an.

Die 4x8 GB sind falls du wirklich mal aufrüsten willst wesentlich besser da du dann einfach weitere 4x8 gleicher Spezifikation dazustecken kannst. Bei deinem aktuellen System müsstest du ums 100%tig zu machen deine 8x 4er verkaufen und 8x 8er kaufen.


----------



## RenaGTX (10. Mai 2015)

okay danke, das ist nett, dass ihr euch so verständlich ausgedrückt habt... denn werden wir nochmal nachhaken müssen.


----------

